# Canine Caviar Special Needs



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone try the special needs diet? Opinions? 

Soda is eating Purina HA and FreshPet Vital. Looking to switch out his kibble. He has a history of pancreatitis and is on steroids for his inflammatory bowel disease. He does best on 1/2 moist, 1/2 kibble diet (which is why I don't just feed the FreshPet exclusively).


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have experience with the canine caviar grain free varieties, my dogs did excellent on them. Rocky has issues with a lot of foods and had no problems with the canine caviar.

I have never tried the Special Needs diet but I would trust it. I have always found the company to be helpful when I've had questions. They are also pretty good at answering questions on facebook.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I feed Edgar and Mercedes special needs Canine Caviar and they love it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach are on Canine Cavier Grain and Gluten Free this bag we are on the fish and we rotate the proteins. Chewy.com is great with automatic delivery that you can adjust before it ships.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> Boo and Zach are on Canine Cavier Grain and Gluten Free this bag we are on the fish and we rotate the proteins. Chewy.com is great with automatic delivery that you can adjust before it ships.


I just ordered my first bag of Canine Caviar grain and gluten free from Chewy yesterday. I didn't choose auto ship because I also want to rotate the proteins.

How are you able to that? Can you change the variety before it ships?

I'm hoping this food will help poor Bailey's itchies. I have been giving him a combination of grain free kibble and homemade food using BalanceIT, but both have potatoes. I just learned that the starch in potatoes can be just as much of a problem as grains.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> I just ordered my first bag of Canine Caviar grain and gluten free from Chewy yesterday. I didn't choose auto ship because I also want to rotate the proteins.
> 
> How are you able to that? Can you change the variety before it ships?
> 
> I'm hoping this food will help poor Bailey's itchies. I have been giving him a combination of grain free kibble and homemade food using BalanceIT, but both have potatoes. I just learned that the starch in potatoes can be just as much of a problem as grains.


Yes, with autoship you can change your selection anytime. They send an email right before it ships and you can change the date if you don't need it so soon or change what you ordered or add to it. I do the autoship and the 27lb bag to have free shipping. It cured Zach's itchies. And they love it. I also like the fruitable treats that I discovered through Bark Box -one of the monthly gifts and Chewy has those as well.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Also if you srew it up which I have done. You can call or use their online chat and they will fix it for you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> Yes, with autoship you can change your selection anytime. They send an email right before it ships and you can change the date if you don't need it so soon or change what you ordered or add to it. I do the autoship and the 27lb bag to have free shipping. It cured Zach's itchies. And they love it. I also like the fruitable treats that I discovered through Bark Box -one of the monthly gifts and Chewy has those as well.





mdbflorida said:


> Also if you srew it up which I have done. You can call or use their online chat and they will fix it for you!


Thanks! Good to know they can fix it if I screw it up!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Did not know about Canine Caviar special needs...will have to check this out!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Thanks! Good to know they can fix it if I screw it up!


I had never heard of canine caviar. You know a lot more about foods than me Marj...:HistericalSmiley:..but Vital PF (non beef one) and Fromm tunalina GF cured Sammie's itching. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> I had never heard of canine caviar. You know a lot more about foods than me Marj...:HistericalSmiley:..but Vital PF (non beef one) and Fromm tunalina GF cured Sammie's itching. :thumbsup:


Bailey had two bouts of colitis on Fromm grain free Tunalini and Freshpet. I've used BalanceIT, but you have to either add grains or potatoes as a carb. I'm trying to cut out the starch all together to see if that helps.

It's hard to find a kibble that is grain and gluten free. MBFlorida recommended it in one of her posts so I decided to try it. Bailey does best on 1/2 dry and 1/2 moist also so I am going to mix it with Primal raw thanks to Debbie/Sugarbears suggestion. I can't do all raw because Bailey is a big boy and it apparently is a lot more expensive than it is down in Florida. I paid $34.11 for one 3 lb. bag of nuggets which means it would be almost $140 a month to fed him Primal only! :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Bailey had two bouts of colitis on Fromm grain free Tunalini and Freshpet. I've used BalanceIT, but you have to either add grains or potatoes as a carb. I'm trying to cut out the starch all together to see if that helps.
> 
> It's hard to find a kibble that is grain and gluten free. MBFlorida recommended it in one of her posts so I decided to try it. Bailey does best on 1/2 dry and 1/2 moist also so I am going to mix it with Primal raw thanks to Debbie/Sugarbears suggestion. I can't do all raw because Bailey is a big boy and it apparently is a lot more expensive than it is down in Florida. I paid $34.11 for one 3 lb. bag of nuggets which means it would be almost $140 a month to fed him Primal only! :w00t:


Wow. Yes, that is a lot to have to pay a month. The way Penny eats whew...:w00t: guess ill stay with what I have and not invite more trouble...:blink: right?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have been using Canine Caviar to Bogie for several months. He has occasional IBS. I add a little home cooked chicken breast to it. He seems to be doing fine on it. Cassie doesn't like it, but she will eat the Canine Caviar millet varieties. 
So far I've been pretty happy with the Canine Caviar products.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So I can't get this brand anywhere near me. Ended up with a bag of Earthborn Holistic weight control. Let the experimenting begin!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> So I can't get this brand anywhere near me. Ended up with a bag of Earthborn Holistic weight control. Let the experimenting begin!


I had to order it from Chewy, but I got it in just a couple of days.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wanted to be able to return anything I got for a refund without having to eat the cost of shipping.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> I wanted to be able to return anything I got for a refund without having to eat the cost of shipping.


 Jackie, chewy.com has a wonderful return policy, the items get to you super fast, excellent customer service, i ordered some things the other day and forgot to order cat food, i called them they did a new order for me,but the food wasn't enough for the free shipping and they waived the shipping cost. Last year i was looking at somethings on Christmas Eve and accidentally ordered the wrong items, called them on Christmas Eve and got my order straightened out that was due to my error.

Here's a copy of their return policy. Returns | Chewy.com


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Jackie, chewy.com has a wonderful return policy, the items get to you super fast, excellent customer service, i ordered some things the other day and forgot to order cat food, i called them they did a new order for me,but the food wasn't enough for the free shipping and they waived the shipping cost. Last year i was looking at somethings on Christmas Eve and accidentally ordered the wrong items, called them on Christmas Eve and got my order straightened out that was due to my error.
> 
> Here's a copy of their return policy. Returns | Chewy.com


Debbie recommended Chewy to me for Canine Caviar and I couldn't be more pleased with their customer service.

My local boutique can order anything I want, but with the markup and tax it is better to order directly from Chewy. Bailey is doing very well on Canine Caviar, but if he didn't I would donate it to my local shelter anyway.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I still don't see how I can return open food???? I must be missing something


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> I still don't see how I can return open food???? I must be missing something


I haven't myself, but i do know of others that the food didn't work out for their pup and they were able to return it no problem, if it doesn't work for me i just donate, but you could also give them a call if your hesitant about purchasing from them and not satisfied.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We'll see how this works out. If not I'll find out from chewy. With Soda its eat 1/4 cup of the new bag and you know. He used up his holiday pressies at the vet for $1400 last week. Dog food loses LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> I still don't see how I can return open food???? I must be missing something


No matter where you return open food (Chewy, Petsmart or your local boutique), they can't resell it so they just donate it to shelters.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> I wanted to be able to return anything I got for a refund without having to eat the cost of shipping.





jmm said:


> I still don't see how I can return open food???? I must be missing something



Jackie, just wanted to let you know that if you do decide that you would like to order Soda's food from chewy.com and he doesn't like it they will refund your money back and suggest you donate the food to a shelter. I just ordered canned food for my cat a different flavor and she didn't like it and chewy.com suggested i donate the cans i still have and is refunding my money and is placing an order for a flavor she does like. I don't know of many companies that have the customer service that chewy.com does.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Perfect! If this food doesn't go over we'll order the Caviar stuff.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Food FAIL! Ticked off IBD, esophagitis and regurging. Back to the rx stuff for a bit.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> I still don't see how I can return open food???? I must be missing something


The "ProFeed in Georgetown, on MacArrthur Blvd. in DC" pulled their bags of Canine Caviar from their shelves, several months ago because of several customers reporting yellow poop and hives. 
Shortly thereafter my Riley broke out in Huge Red Hives which ended up in an Emergency Room Visit. [It also dawned on me that he had been throwing up at least 2 - 3 times a week on the last 3 bags of Canine Caviar. I always thought it was because he had an Empty Tummy. Since switching to another food, he has not thrown up at all.] Canine Caviar handled it very poorly.

The reason I am stating all of this is because I had Just ordered 2 bags from Chewy.com. I called Chewy.com for a Refund inasmuch as their website states if you are not satisfied for any reason, they will give a full refund... They were soooo Nice about it and gave me a Full Refund and asked that I donate the bags to a Shelter.


----------

